# Camper UK Lincoln



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi having used this firm to fit our bike rack, and I must say being very impressed http://www.camperuk.co.uk/ I think it would be great if Swift could allow this firm to carry out warranty work on Swift too, I know my Best Friend has been very impressed and Autotrail also allow this company to carry out warranty work on their MHs.

As Swift are aware we have a couple of minor issues with our Bolero that need sorting. The Fiat company next door to Camper UK at this moment in time have our Bertie...... if we were willing to pay for them to carry out the work needed (rather than go to Brownhills) would this in any way void our warranty................it just seems silly for us to now have to fetch Bertie back 80 mile round trip, to then have to do the trip again plus the extra miles and two vehicles ? I have said to my Husband tonight I would be far happier with this firm looking at the couple of problems than Brownhills.

Why is it everytime we ring Brownhills we are put on hold bla bla bla

Also tried Couplands Louth who are Swift dealers but won't carry out work unless they supplied the MH. Thanks to Johnscross who would carry out the work pity you aren't nearer :!: but in the future if we ever change our MH I can assure you I would def consider using you. Pity Couplands can't take a page out of your book. Well done.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I`ve said it before on here.Camper UK are a superb firm to deal with.I bought my bus from them,and back up and after sales has been top notch.I am glad I went with them for my first motorhome.  

By the way.I am just a punter. :lol: 

steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Chigman said:


> I`ve said it before on here.Camper UK are a superb firm to deal with.I bought my bus from them,and back up and after sales has been top notch.I am glad I went with them for my first motorhome.
> 
> By the way.I am just a punter. :lol:
> 
> steve


So am I Steve LOL but good service sticks out these days.


----------

